# The Battle vs. Yellowjackets



## abear77 (May 11, 2011)

Hey ya'll,
So looking for any tips from you guys. We had an older camper and the roof was destroyed during Harvey. Went with a newer camper, and my question for you guys is do you have any tips or suggestions to help keep yellow jackets out of the new camper when I take it out to the deer lease? Our old camper would get infested with yellow jackets once the weather gets cooler, and momma would not be happy if I have a bunch of yellow jackets in her new camper. I have all the screens over the hot water heater and refrigerator, everything on the outside, and I imagine a new camper is sealed up a lot better than a 12 year old camper. Worried about the ac unit on top, and them getting in that way. Also considering buying one of those heavy duty covers... Anyone got anything that has worked for them?


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

Sounds like you have it ready to go. The new ones are sealed up good and the screens will keep them out of your fridge, WH and propane heater. They will not get in through the AC units as they are sealed from the outside elements. You could cover the AC shrouds when not in use to keep them from building nest in there. Have fun with it!


----------



## 82dodge (Jun 21, 2016)

So far they've not been an issue in my RV. For years I was having trouble with them infesting my deer blinds. Unsettling to be in your blind when the sun comes up and you realize your head was 2" from a big nest on the ceiling as you entered the blind. I learned on 2cool about the no-pest strips and they work GREAT for keeping them out of the blind. I would think hanging a couple in your RV would keep them out but you'd have to air it out good to be able to stay in it as the air would be somewhat toxic.


----------

